# Cornerstone Gundog Academy



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone using it?

Reviews?

is it a traditional type of program or something different? 

Thanks


----------



## greghenry (Mar 10, 2017)

Checked out their free preview and they have a video of a client telling his story of using their program after being told by a trainer he'd sent his dog to that it wasn't able to withstand a compulsion type training program and should just be a house pet, so I assume this is a more positive reinforcement type program, videos seem to be well done in the preview. I'd also be curious to hear from anyone who actually bought it.


----------



## BriGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

I joined the program recently. I haven't gone too far with it yet, but some of the features I like are: 
- Emphasis on obedience. Basic obedience is taught first. There are something like 30 modules in the Basic and Advanced Obedience sections. 
- Distinct Lessons. Each lesson teaches clearly demonstrates and teaches a particular skill. This makes it easy for me to keep track of the lessons for when I train in the morning.
- Community. There is a Facebook group, and I have also emailed questions from the course page. I got a quick and helpful response.
- Video Quality - Things are clear, and very beautifully photographed. Oftentimes there are multiple angles to help demonstrate. 

The beginning parts that I have seen are positive reinforcement/ treat based, with a gradual shift to more praise as you go. Hopefully I can add more as I progress.


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

CGA is a positive gundog training program designed for people who want to train their own gundog. While many on this forum would not be attracted to it - think somewhere between Hillman and straight British style training programs - it is a solid program for gundog training that is constantly growing, adding content, and soliciting user input for new training "modules". I have hunted over several dogs trained by the folks behind the program and they are really fine, well-rounded hunting companions.


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

1. It is a positive/less pressure type training program. It is not a traditional force program. Mike said it best, think between Hillmann and British style and you will find CGA. The program is well developed, continues to grow and has plans to evolve for the next several years. 
2. The community is another valuable resource along with the program itself. You can have a good group of guys that are available almost 24-7 to answer questions of any kind. The video quality is second to none and I have yet to see another program with the video quality that CGA has to date. 
3. Do I use it? Yes, I do use it. You will not find another program that emphasizes obedience and early work as much as this program. Although I CC and do force training, I have used and do use the drills in this program pressure free and it provides a great balance. 

I am a strong believer in that the more information you can get your hands on about the topic you are trying to learn about, the more you will learn and the more you can add to your toolbox for down the road. 

PS
Brian- I know you train with a traditional force type program based on previous posts, but you had a dog recently brought to you that had lots of issues related to pressure from an e-collar, but had high desire to retrieve. That dog would be one I would not hesitate to put through a program like CGA.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I like to get as much material as I can even if I don't use it. 

The dog you speak of was really making some huge strides and was running single T very crisply. I enjoyed training her but her owners came and picked her up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## greghenry (Mar 10, 2017)

Wondering if anyone using this could give me an update on how they're liking this program considering buying the advanced gundog module wondering if you guys have used it yet?


----------

